# Hi !



## doctornine (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi all,

though it was overdue I joined this forum. I'm for the north of england and concentrate mainly on library music, which I've been doing for the last 10 years or so.

Jonathan


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 20, 2011)

Welcome to VI Jonathan!


----------



## Daniel (Oct 20, 2011)

This forum will provide you many benefits. Welcome Jonathan.

Best,


----------

